
Show HN: Tinder for Ideas - smothers
https://www.posyt.com/
======
fiatjaf
This seems awesome, the video is great.

How do you find related ideas/needs? Simple fulltext search?

~~~
smothers
Thanks! It's mostly text search, but proximity and a HN/Reddit style hotness
score are also considered. There is a graph of links and skips, but it's not
used for recommendations yet.

------
warewolf
First, Where can I buy a Catocolypse T-Shirt?

This is what we need out of a social network more social connection. This
looks like it has a great opportunity to connect a lot of people who could
build amazing things.

 _I submitted this on Product Hunt_

------
fiatjaf
Why cool things like this have to be always a smartphone app? Couldn't this
work on the computer?

~~~
smothers
I just really wanted to make an app and when react-native came out I couldn't
help myself. I plan to bring it to the web eventually.

~~~
pavornyoh
Please do. Very good idea.

